# Windows 2008 is running out of virtual memory for no reason



## robertvo (May 16, 2012)

I've been running about 20 websites with SQL server on a 4GB Windows 2003 machine for last 5 years without a glitch or one restart.
I just moved to a New 8GB ram WINDOWS 2008 R2 machine.
This new server is faster but extremly unstable and is running out of Virtual Memory every 3 days.
Just before the time it crashes I see in the error log:
================================================
Windows successfully diagnosed a low virtual memory condition. The following 
programs consumed the most virtual memory: 
sqlservr.exe (1292) consumed 248 500 224 bytes, 
w3wp.exe consumed 233 750 528 bytes
svchost.exe (844) consumed 32 579 584 bytes.
================================================
Also:
<Channel>Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Exhaustion-Detector/Operational</Channel> 
<UserData>
http://forums.techguy.org/# <SystemCommitLimit>34 320 846 848</SystemCommitLimit> 
<SystemCommitCharge>34 274 426 880</SystemCommitCharge> 
</CommitLimitExhaustion>
</UserData>

=============================================
As You see the virtual memory limit is about 32GB and it just ran out.
While top 3 processes consume only about 500MB. It's really weird.
Does anyone have any clue what's going on here?
I also found high level of Remote Desktop "invalid password" logs, it looks like a brute force dicitionary attack on the remote desktop,
I changed the default port. Could this RD attack cause the OS to run out of memory?
Thanks for any suggestion what may cause this.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Check your disk usage too although that probably isn't the reason. I would run a performance monitor on each one of your web sites to see if there is a memory leak. I have seen this before with poorly written web apps that do not release memory when they are done with it.


----------

